# B. Jacksoni Scorpling Setup?



## Selket (Mar 25, 2009)

I am getting some 2i B. Jacksoni. I have read to keep them separate until they are mature. So I was thinking of keeping each one in a deli cup or some tupper ware. But what I want to know is should these containers be a few inches tall? I have read to stick some bark in the container so they can get a way from moisture. Also what kind of substrate should I use? I have heard peatmoss half moist and half dry. Is coco fiber fine to use instead of peat moss?
Also if I am using a small deli cup, I don't think that half dry and half moist is really an option in a 6"x6" container.

So I guess in a quick summary I want to know: Dimensions of a container for 2i's, and substrate.

Thanks


----------



## AzJohn (Mar 25, 2009)

A 6 by 6 container in huge for 2i. I use tall baby food jars with holes poked in the lid, or other similarly sized containers. The bark is needed for molting more than anything else. These guys molt while hanging from the side of the cork. The links in this thread will give you a ton of advice.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=148987


----------



## Selket (Mar 25, 2009)

ok thanks, about how tall should the container be? Also where can I find cork bark? 

Thanks


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 25, 2009)

Selket said:


> ok thanks, about how tall should the container be? Also where can I find cork bark?
> 
> Thanks




I have some if you'd like to get some cork bark 
- (it's up in the classifieds),
all you'll need is a small piece. 
I have 4 2nd instar B. Jacksoni and they are really tiny.
 6x6 is more than big enough _and_ tall enough, 
and I have found that coco fiber 
is the best for them. Moist on one side and dry on the other side
 of their enclosures. 
I have mine in small square tupperwares stacked up, 
they are doing just fine. 
Also, they like to play dead when disturbed!  Enjoy.


----------



## Selket (Mar 25, 2009)

So is about 1"-2" tall enough for these little guys or no? And I will look at your classified ad tortuga. Also, what kind of setup should I use for heating? If any heating is necessary.

Thanks


----------



## Selket (Mar 26, 2009)

should I just put the containers by the heating pad of my emp's tank?


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 26, 2009)

You can put the enclosures near a source of heat 
but I don't think they need their own source. 
1"-2" high enclosures would not be high enough and even if 
you put them in there you'd have to re-house them as soon 
as they start growing. 
My little guys are about an inch but they look about 1.5" 
when they stand on the sides they stretch out standing 
on their stingers.. if the enclosure was only an 1" tall, I'd worry 
about that. 
If you meant an inch of substrate, then yes, that sounds good.

 Try to get pics sometime


----------



## Selket (Mar 26, 2009)

ok i will look for some containers a few inches tall, also I have not got them yet, they will be shipped soon though, and I will put pics up when I get them.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 26, 2009)

Selket said:


> ok i will look for some containers a few inches tall, also I have not got them yet, they will be shipped soon though, and I will put pics up when I get them.


good.  
Mine are kept in containers about 4" tall and, again, they're really tiny so when they start molting, I won't have to worry about changing them into a bigger home. I won't have trouble finding them anymore though once they're a lil bigger!


----------



## Selket (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks tortuga for all your help, I will look for some 4" tall tupperware containers or something else like that.

I can't wait to get these little guys!


----------



## Selket (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok so this is my setup for my B. Jacksoni scorplings. I have one of these setups for each one. Let me know what you guys think. I haven't added a small cap for water yet, and also there are no scorps yet, they will be here wednesday!


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Mar 29, 2009)

just some of my stuff .


----------



## calum (Mar 29, 2009)

was that really.. relevant? 

anyway, aren't those setups a tad large for B.jacksoni scorplings? you only need like a small tub or container.


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ (Mar 29, 2009)

Lol .... Lol


----------



## Selket (Mar 30, 2009)

calum said:


> anyway, aren't those setups a tad large for B.jacksoni scorplings? you only need like a small tub or container.


Is there a downside to having a big setup for them? I just got a pretty good deal on three of those, and I figured I could use them later for holding crickets, or if a scorp becomes gravid.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 30, 2009)

they're definetely going to have room to grow in those containers. They are a tad larger than needed..
You'll never have to re-house'em...


----------



## Selket (Apr 1, 2009)

ok so the scorps came today!!  And they are tiny! I love them though. I switched my setups from those 1 gal containers to some tupper ware. Also the three 1 gallon tanks I had, would not be enough, because in my package there were 4 scorps!

Anyways, here are some pics of the setup and of a scorp. I will get more up, once I use a better camera.













I have a piece of paper towel to be used as a hide/place for them to molt. The love climbing around in the paper towel. A question I have though, is the paper towel bad for them, and should I just tear some bark off of the hides I have in the previous posted pictures?

Also are the soda caps too big for the scorplings? I don't want them to drown in the caps or not be able to get out. I don't have the caps filled with a lot of water, just enough to cover the bottom of the cap. Or should I use a sponge in the cap?

Thanks


----------



## AzJohn (Apr 1, 2009)

Selket said:


> ok so the scorps came today!!  And they are tiny! I love them though. I switched my setups from those 1 gal containers to some tupper ware. Also the three 1 gallon tanks I had, would not be enough, because in my package there were 4 scorps!
> 
> Anyways, here are some pics of the setup and of a scorp. I will get more up, once I use a better camera.
> 
> ...


They will need something verticle to molt on. They mole hanging upside down.


----------



## Selket (Apr 1, 2009)

AzJohn said:


> They will need something verticle to molt on. They mole hanging upside down.


The paper towel is folded in half, and I have found them clinging to the top half upside down, is this ok for molting, or should I put some bark in there?


----------



## inverts (Apr 1, 2009)

Selket said:


> A question I have though, is the paper towel bad for them, and should I just tear some bark off of the hides I have in the previous posted pictures?


The paper towel will not harm them, but it would probably be best to use something a little more rigid. Also, the paper towels will absorb moisture.


Selket said:


> Also are the soda caps too big for the scorplings? I don't want them to drown in the caps or not be able to get out. I don't have the caps filled with a lot of water, just enough to cover the bottom of the cap. Or should I use a sponge in the cap?


A soda cap is probably a little big, but you can place a few pebbles in it to allow the scorplings to easily get in and out. You could also just mist the sides of the enclosure about once a week and they will drink from the drops of water that adhere to the sides. As for a sponge, do not use one because it will create a breeding ground for bacteria, etc.


----------



## AzJohn (Apr 1, 2009)

Selket said:


> The paper towel is folded in half, and I have found them clinging to the top half upside down, is this ok for molting, or should I put some bark in there?


Up side down wasn't the best term. They molt head down while hanging from the bark. I was trying to find a thread with pictures to show you.


----------



## AzJohn (Apr 1, 2009)

Here is a great thread.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=67128&highlight=bark+scorpion+molting


----------



## Selket (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks that is a great link, I put some bark from a hide in my previous setup, in each container, and as soon as I put a piece in one of the setups, one of the little guys scurried right up under one.


----------



## Selket (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok I took out the paper towel and just have the bark in it now. Here are some pictures of the setups now.

Here is a shot of the angle of the bark:







View from the top:





You can see this scorp feeding on a cricket in this picture. It is right to the left of the cap.

Thanks for the input inverts, I just read it now after I posted this. I will put some pebbles in the caps.


----------



## Selket (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok I have another question about these little guys. Lately I have been finding tiny bits of mold around in the substrate, and the substrate is not even moist. I did have water in the bottle caps (I just emptied the water, hoping to prevent mold) and I was wondering if the water in the caps could produce mold if there was not good enough air circulation?

The lid of the setups are just the top of the deli container with some holes poked in it, I am not sure if the holes are big enough, or not enough holes.

But I am just wondering why a little mold is growing, with the substrate being dry?

Also what is a good way of keeping them at the humidity they need? I heard keep half the substrate moist and the other half dry, but I am afraid to moisten the substrate if it is molding while dry.

If it comes down to it, I might just cut about 1/2 of the deli lid out, and replace it with some screening I have, would this be a good solution, and that way I could keep half the substrate moist?


Thanks and sorry for the long question


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 13, 2009)

The mold-bits could be remaining cricket/roach parts
that remain. I have seen feeder-remains mold before. 
The substrate can be more prone to mold if it has a high-soil content. 
What kind do you currently use? 
I use coco fiber and keep half dry and a corner wet/moist. Works great. 
For drinking and humidity I mist the sides twice a week and re-moisten 
the corner that I try to always keep moist.  
I also remove any uneaten stuff later on feeding day. 
Also, to be on the safe side, I'd add ventilation holes on at least 2 
of the four sides of their little enclosures. Hope for the best


----------



## Selket (Apr 13, 2009)

I remove all cricket parts within 24 hrs, I usually feed at night and take out remains in the morning so probably 14 hrs max. I use coco fiber as substrate. And I do have holes in the sides of the containers. I am not sure if the holes are big enough though. I will try to post pictures later today of the holes. Otherwise I think I will just cut a big hole in the lid, and put some screening over it.

Now I am worried that it is not humid enough for them, since I don't have it moist in a corner. But I will mist the containers later today.

Thanks for the help Tortuga, and if you have any more ideas or pointers, they would be greatly appreciated.

Also Tortuga, if you could post some pictures of your setup that might help too.

Thanks


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 14, 2009)

Here you go. 

I keep them in these and I believe they'll do fine until they are adults 
or as they say sub-adults. These are about 4x4x6"...
They just molted into 3rd instar. 
These have holes on 3 of four sides poked in with a red-hot 3-tooth fork 
that I use just for my enclosures, and also on top. 
Also, I'm lost as to the mold problem. No idea why this would be happening
when you're using the set-ups you have described/ have shown.
The only thing I can think is the bark, 
but still doesn't make much sense if you hardly moisten... 

Hope things clear up!


----------



## Selket (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah I am not too sure why it is molding either. It is a weird mold too, it is light and very thread-like, not clumpy. If it happens again I will try to take a picture.

I don't see too much of a difference in our setups, other than the bark. Which I got mine from a pet store, so I would think it was ok.

I just feel bad, because I feel that they are not getting the moisture they need.


----------



## Selket (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is a pic of one of them, it is 2i so still about .5 inch-1 inch. I am hoping its fat and getting ready to molt, and not just from munching on crickets twice a week.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 17, 2009)

mine did that too right before molting got all fat! let's see now!! 

They look so much huger than 1"...


----------



## Selket (Apr 21, 2009)

how long did it take for them to molt after looking fat? It has been a week or two for me, and still no molts. I am going to try to feed them again tonight. I tried feeding a few days ago, and none of them ate.


----------



## jme (Apr 21, 2009)

i wouldnt try and feed them again just give them time to relax if you keep bothering them its not good they can go quite a long time between molting and eating 

for my B. jacksoni i always just use a deli cup with moistened cocofiber and spray them when ever i see the substrate is looking a little dry and i have never had any problems ill try and get a pick for you , ive had them for over a year now and not one problem.


----------



## jme (Apr 21, 2009)

i always try and make sure there cork bark is bigger then them even if its just by a little bit 

this is mine right after his 3rd molt i think it was so 4rth instar they can comfertably live in a little deli cup for almost a  year


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 22, 2009)

Selket said:


> how long did it take for them to molt after looking fat? It has been a week or two for me, and still no molts. I am going to try to feed them again tonight. I tried feeding a few days ago, and none of them ate.



about 3 weeks... almost 3 weeks...


----------



## Selket (Apr 22, 2009)

I tried feeding again last night, and only one of the four ate a little if any. So it has been about a week or more since they have eaten, so I am thinking that they are about to molt. Before, they would eat whenever I fed them.

The one thing that throws me off, is that they are still pretty active during the night. So I don't know, only time will tell.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't think I've ever read that they get sluggish 
and/or inactive before a molt..... not sure.....


----------



## Selket (Apr 23, 2009)

ok thanks, well last night 2 of the four were out and about, getting water and cleaning themselves, but the other two were hanging upside down on some bark. So who knows...


----------



## Selket (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok I wish I could re-name this thread "Selket's B. Jacksonis" because that's what it seems to be turning to.

Anyways, one of them molted today!:clap: I was going in to try to feed them and mist their setups, and the last one I check on, I flipped the bark, and lone and behold I see the little guy sitting next to his molt! I should have taken a picture of that, but I was too excited .

I will put up a picture of it tomorrow when I have more time.


----------



## Selket (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is a picture of the new 3i. It is significantly bigger than the 2i, but still small, notice the 2 liter bottle cap in the picture.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 28, 2009)

Selket said:


> Here is a picture of the new 3i. It is significantly bigger than the 2i, but still small, notice the 2 liter bottle cap in the picture.



yeaaaaaaaa... they're so tiny huh?
when I first got mine I was like   how tiny...


----------



## Selket (Apr 28, 2009)

tortuga00 said:


> yeaaaaaaaa... they're so tiny huh?
> when I first got mine I was like   how tiny...


I know, They were shipped to me, so when I opened the box, I carefully searched through all the newspaper, expecting some boxes, but instead I found these small vials, and they were wrapped in moist paper towel. I carefully unwrapped them, and was so surprised how tiny they were.


----------



## jme (Apr 28, 2009)

so tiny but still willing to kill 2 week old crickets the same size as them


----------



## Selket (Apr 28, 2009)

jme said:


> so tiny but still willing to kill 2 week old crickets the same size as them


I know, that is crazy. It is fun to watch these guys hunt the crickets and take them down and eat them. They are AWESOME creatures!


----------



## jme (Apr 29, 2009)

the best is when one of my second instar grabed the cricket from under neeth his cork bark and slowly pulled him in looked like it was a scene from a horror movie :evil:


----------

